# 

## marsik32

Witam. 
Dochodzę powoli do etapu ocieplenia poddasza i rozczytuję się na temat pianki PUR i wełny. Z pianki raczej zrezygnowałem i teraz pytanie odnośnie wełny. Jakie są rodzaje wełny najlepsze do ocieplenia poddasza. Chodzi mi o stosunek ceny do jakości. Na co zwracać uwagę przy jej wyborze? Wielu przestrzega przed wełna niskiej jakości co to niby się zwiesi po 5-10 latach. Czy kupując wełnę dobrej firmy mogę trafić na bubel? Czyli ogólnie jaka wełnę wybrać żeby było ciepło i w normalnej cenie. Dodam jeszcze że mam w projekcie 30 cm wełny na dachu dwuspadowym .

----------


## Tomek W

Witam,

Proponuję zastosowanie produktów ze skalnej wełny mineralnej. Produkty te dzięki większej gęstości i mniejszej kompresji zachowują swoją grubość, nie osiadają, nie kurcza się i nie tracą swoich właściwości nawet przy zmiennych warunkach atmosferycznych i po wielu latach użytkowania.

Ponadto skalna wełna mineralna jest niepalna - posiada najwyższą klasę reakcji na ogień, dzięki czemu  w połączeniu z  zabudową np. z płyt g-k stanowi bierne zabezpieczenie ogniochronne konstrukcji dachu, zapewniając bezpieczeństwo mieszkańców.
Sprężystość materiału sprawia że jest bardzo łatwy w montażu, klinuje się sam między krokwiami, bez potrzeby rusztu ze sznurka, co powoduje, że łatwo zachować szczelność i ciągłość izolacji.

Warto również dodać, że skalna wełna mineralna jest trwała w trakcie eksploatacji - nie odkształca się pod wpływem zmiennych warunków atmosferycznych, nie traci swoich właściwości fizyko-mechanicznych.
Produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej są produktami paroprzepuszczalnymi. Stosując produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej np. ROCKWOOL w pomieszczeniach suchych (typu pokoje gościnne, sypialnia, salon) nie ma konieczności stosowania paroizolacji, ponieważ zwiększając odprowadzenie pary (dyfuzję), zmniejszamy tendencję do występowania  grzybów i pleśni.

Stosując ocieplenie poddasza możesz wykorzystać następujące produkty TOPROCK i SUPERROCK których deklarowany współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wynosi 0,035 W/mK, bądź MEGAROCK i ROCKMIN których deklarowany współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła wynosi 0,039 W/mK

----------


## Tomek W

Nie uciekłem  :smile:  z ciekawością patrzę na wymianę zdań dot. wilgoci.

----------


## Tomek W

Płyty styropianowe w odróżnieniu od wełny skalnej nie są odporne na promieniowanie UV, stąd też w niektórych aplikacjach po kilku, kilkudziesięciu latach potrafią „znikać”. Wełna skalna jak sama nazwa wskazuje jest trwała jak skała i w prawidłowo skonstruowanej przegrodzie powinna nam służyć przez wiele lat zawsze izolując na tym samym poziomie. Należy też pamiętać, że przy takich analizach zazwyczaj osoba np. w postaci rzeczoznawcy opisuje materiał izolacyjny jako wełna mineralna. Z mojego doświadczenia w znaczącej większości przypadków spotkałem się z tym, że jest to wełna szklana która niestety nie jest tak odporna na wilgoć jak wełna skalna, dla której deklarujemy  spełnienie kryteriów krótkotrwałej i długotrwałej nasiąkliwości wodą wg normy PN-EN 13162.
Większość reklamacji czy zniszczeń w budownictwie a w szczególności w poddaszach spowodowana jest przez wilgoć.

----------


## kerad85

Dodam, że jest firma która produkuje wełnę skalną o lepszych parametrach niż Rockwool. Jest to wełna PAROC UNS 34 z U=0,034.

----------


## Tomek W

To wątek z przed 5 lat ....
Niezły z ciebie górnik więc proponuję przeszukać internety i znaleźć wełnę ROCKWOOL o labdzie λD = 0,019 W/mK

----------


## meakkow

kupcie sobie parę paczek jednej i drugiej, podotykacie ręką (zauważyłem że jedna i druga o tych samych parametrach w dotyku jest całkiem inna... jedna zimna, druga cieplutka), sprawdźcie wytrzymałość podczas układania. Nie powiem która mi się spodobała, na pewno nie ta szeroko reklamowana.

----------


## kerad85

Co za różnica z którego roku jest wątek skoro nie ma podobnego nowszego. Mam tworzyć niepotrzebnie nowy? 

Szukałem najlepszej wełny skalnej/kamiennej i ją znalazłem  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> Dodam, że jest firma która produkuje wełnę skalną o lepszych parametrach niż Rockwool. Jest to wełna PAROC UNS 34 z U=0,034.



Paroc? Niezłe jaja, mieszkam 20 km od fabryki. Jak ona jest lepsza od Rockwool to ja jestem łódź podwodna. Nawet chciałem ją zamówić i co? A no to, że to tej popieprzonej fabryki nie może wjechać żaden pojazd mający choćby reklamę innej wełny na plandece. Normalnie czubki.

----------


## kerad85

I dlatego że nie mogą wjechać auta z reklamami konkurencji to wełna jest do bani?  :big grin:

----------


## Tomciopal

dlaczego zrezygnowałeś z piany PUR ? koszty ? jakie wyszło ci porównanie ?

----------


## trais

Wlasnue czemu nie pianka PUR?
Czy mozna prysnac pianke PUR na deskowany dach? Na deskach papa, na papie dachowka?

Czy moze lepsza od pianki PUR bedzie celuzloza ekofiber??

----------


## Asia_123

czemu ja zrezygnowałam z pianki PUR?
ze względu na palność przede wszystkim - jednak klasa palności E i mnóstwo dymu do mnie przemawia.
Piana otwartokomórkowa ma lambde gorszą od dobrej wełny (szklana nawet 032, pianka koło 037-039) i do tego wyszła drożej w wycenie niż wełna z ułożeniem. Nie widzę realnych, podpartych parametrami, nie naciąganych, argumentów za pianką

----------


## Jastrząb

> czemu ja zrezygnowałam z pianki PUR?
> ze względu na palność przede wszystkim - jednak klasa palności E i mnóstwo dymu do mnie przemawia.
> Piana otwartokomórkowa ma lambde gorszą od dobrej wełny (szklana nawet 032, pianka koło 037-039) i do tego wyszła drożej w wycenie niż wełna z ułożeniem. Nie widzę realnych, podpartych parametrami, nie naciąganych, argumentów za pianką


Zbudowałaś już dom? MIeszkasz w nim? Lepszą lambdę wełny to jeszcze trzeba skonfrontować z ekipą układająca rzeczoną wełnę....I nie ma czegoś takiego jak polecona i sprawdzona ekipa. Jest tylko źle lub dobrze nadzorowana i skontrolowana ekipa.

----------


## Tomek W

A kto kontroluje ekipę od natrysku pianki ? Klient widzi beczki płynu, które maja stać się pianą o określonych parametrach gdy agregat będzie miał właściwe ciśnienie, wielkość przepływu oraz temperaturę. A może producent komponentów informuje, że nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za sposób aplikacji piany ...

----------


## Jastrząb

> A kto kontroluje ekipę od natrysku pianki ? Klient widzi beczki płynu, które maja stać się pianą o określonych parametrach gdy agregat będzie miał właściwe ciśnienie, wielkość przepływu oraz temperaturę. A może producent komponentów informuje, że nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za sposób aplikacji piany ...


Miałem takie miejsce na dachu, że "fachofcy" z polecenia miedzy 2 krokwie włożyli 2 paski wełny zamiast jednego dociętego/dopasowanego do rozstawu krokwi. "Wasza" wełna skalna, więc chyba dobry produkt, prawda? W tym miejscu wytapia się śnieg na dachu. Pod krokwia 10cm. Wypatrzylem to miejsce na zdjęciach z ocieplenia. Na oko to wygląda na dopasowane i OK. 

A teraz, zrób takiego babola pianką.....

Nie wspomnę o obróbce okien dachowych, murłaty, wzdłuż krawężnicy (przestrzeń do ocieplnie rozszerza się na zewnątrz), przy kalenicy, przy krokwi/płatwi, itd, itp.

Sasiad ma super ocieplone wełną. Widziałem jak mu robili, ekipę miał mega dobrą. Zrobione super dokładnie. Jak zimą wieje wiatr to jest 2C chłodniej w pomieszczeniach nawietrznych. Podłogówka niskotemperaturowa takich temperatur mu nie wyrówna. Ma 20+10cm.


Zgaduje, że da się znaleźć ekipę poleconą przez producenta piany, która wie jak to robić, oraz że można skonsultować z producentem pianki w jakiej temperaturze, i ogólnie warunkach aplikować się powinno. Nie wiem czy możliwe jest wycięcie pianki i przekazać producentowi celem kontroli jakości. W takim przypadku wątpliwości już żadnych bym nie posiadał. 

Jakbym wygrał w totka, to w moim drugim domu nie było by grama wełny tylko 15cm płyty nakrokwiowej i 15cm dotrysniętej piany OK od środka.( w ciemno zakładam, że nie byłoby problemu z punktem rosy przy takich warstwach)

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jastrząb wycinki natryśniętej piany niektóre firmy mają obowiązek zachować do ewentualnych badań. Tak jest u "knadyjczyków". Pytanie czy tak rzeczywiście firmy postępują?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jastrząb wycinki natryśniętej piany niektóre firmy mają obowiązek zachować do ewentualnych badań. Tak jest u "knadyjczyków". Pytanie czy tak rzeczywiście firmy postępują?


Nawet jakby była taka możliwość wykonania badań u producenta, to dla mnie argument "niewiadomo kto czym i jak" taka pianę aplikuje przestałby istnieć.
Podpisuje umowę na aplikację piany XYZ z zastrzeżeniem, że płatność za usługę po badaniach kontrolnych piany u producenta i spełnieniu norm. 

Zresztą jakby miał dzisiaj ocieplać wełną to byłaby taka sama umowa z badaniem szczelności budynku.

----------


## Tomek W

> Jastrząb wycinki natryśniętej piany niektóre firmy mają obowiązek zachować do ewentualnych badań. Tak jest u "knadyjczyków". Pytanie czy tak rzeczywiście firmy postępują?


I te wycinki ktoś wysyła do producenta w Hiszpanii, USA lub Kanady ? A ktoś może pochwalić się wynikami z takiego producenckiego laboratorium ?

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

A firma co to robi to też pewnie 200 lat doświadczenia i nigdy nie zmieniała profilu działalności , gwarancjami przeważnie dupę można wytrzeć

----------


## manwithnoname

Słyszeliście o wełnie Eurowool? Zastanawiam sie nad zakupem bo cena bardzo dobra. Myślałem żeby dać 2x 20cm M-11 Nova (0,039), ale nie wiem jak z jakością po latach...

----------


## sagemini

Podbije temat gdyż aktualnie również stoje przed wyborem najlepszej jakościowo wełny na ocieplenie poddasza użytkowego. Zależy mi przede wszystkim na jakości i jestem zdecydowany wykonać ocieplenie na bazie wełny. Pianę PUR już odrzuciłem więc proszę o merytoryczną dyskusję na temat doboru odpowiedniej jakościowo wełny. Ocieplenie z wełny szklanej/skalnej zamierzam wykonać sam z dbałością o zachowanie ciągłości izolacji. Początkowo zdecydowany byłem w zasadzie na Rockwool Toprock ale im więcej czytam na temat jakości tego produktu tym więcej mam wątpliwości. W oko wpadła mi wełna mineralna szklana Knauf 033 Unifit. Na pierwszy rzut oka produkt na papierze prezentuje się w porządku ale czy ktoś miał z nim już styczność i będzie mógł powiedzieć coś więcej na temat jakości?. Jeśli nie żadna z powyższych to może Ursa Amber 033 lub kompletnie egzotyczny dla mnie produkt Petralana Petralight 035 (najtańsza wełna z przedstawionych powyżej). 

Dach skośny, dwuspadowy, bez deskowania. Krokwie i jętki po 18cm. Ocieplenie planuje wykonać w stropie jętkowym ale też w części szczytowej poddasza z uwagi na rekuperator umiejscowiony w tym miejscu (strych). Między jętki chciałbym dać 18cm, pod jętki myślę że wejdzie ok. 15cm wełny. Czy to dobry pomysł czy powinienem zostawić jakąś szczelinę wentylacyjną i zamiast 18cm upchnąć w jętki np. 15cm wełny?. W części strychowej pomiędzy krokwie 15 cm i 5 cm wełny pod krokwie.

----------


## motomaniak111

Aktualnie też jestem na etapie wyboru welny z tym że do ocieplenia domu szkieletowego. Knauf robi niezłe wrażenie, jest puszysty i ma dobrą lambde. Petralana to nasz polski produkt. Ostatnio byłem ja ogladnac bo cena faktycznie dobra. W porównaniu z rockwoolem (acoustic) wypada niestety słabo. Niby to też skalna wełna ale w dotyku jest miękka. Ja pozostanę chyba jednak przy rockwoolu. Z ciekawostek Petralana ma jedną z najnowocześniejszych linii produkcyjnych w Europie.

----------


## Duży Boban

> P. Początkowo zdecydowany byłem w zasadzie na Rockwool Toprock ale im więcej czytam na temat jakości tego produktu tym więcej mam wątpliwości. W oko wpadła mi wełna mineralna szklana Knauf 033 Unifit. Na pierwszy rzut oka produkt na papierze prezentuje się w porządku ale czy ktoś miał z nim już styczność i będzie mógł powiedzieć coś więcej na temat jakości?. Jeśli nie żadna z powyższych to może Ursa Amber 033 lub kompletnie egzotyczny dla mnie produkt Petralana Petralight 035 (najtańsza wełna z przedstawionych powyżej). .


Kupując cokolwiek lepszego od standardowej wełny 0.039 dopłacasz około 30% albo i więcej aby otrzymać przegrodę o tym samym oporze cieplnym. Oszczędzasz za to na grubości ocieplenia ale nie zawsze to ma znaczenie. Jak kupisz wełnę 0,033 to przepłacisz więcej niź 30%. Inaczej mówiąc wydasz np 5000 na wełnę 0,039 a 6500 lub więcej na wełnę 0,035 uzyskując ten sam opór cieplny.

----------


## sagemini

Budowa jest sztuką kompromisu ale od początku mam jedno założenie - to co idzie w ściany, podłogi i sufity tj. wszystko to czego pozniej nie da się łatwo, tanio i szybko wymienić musi być u mnie z wyższej półki. Na tych rzeczach staram się nie oszczędzać. Generalnie kusi mnie ta wełna Knaufa, jeśli nie 033 to może 035 w zależności co akurat będzie dostępne na składzie budowlanym. Rockwool też byłby super ale martwi mnie nietrzymanie jakości poszczególnych partii produkcyjnych. Jeśli pojawi się tutaj przedstawiciel producenta i zapewni mnie że dostarczy mi na budowę towar w I gatunku to ok, jeśli nie to raczej na Rockwoola się nie zdecyduje.

----------


## Duży Boban

OK. 
Na portalu aukcyjnym możesz zamawiać całe palety prosto z fabryki, zobacz też wełny Ursa no i oczywiście Isover
A tu masz historię klienta, który kupił bezpośrednio 10 palet topowego Rockwoola a co druga płyta była prawdopodobnie standardową wełną sprzedaną w cenie topowej - reklamacja nie uznana.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVXq5_mH_9k

----------


## sagemini

Widziałem ten film i to właśnie on głównie dał mi do myślenia nt. jakości Rockwoola. Niestety informacji o podobnych przypadkach jak i nieuznanych reklamacjach można w sieci znaleźć sporo. Nie chce wydawać więcej na topowy produkt który może okazać się zwykłą ścierką.

----------


## Bertha

Jesienią wyrobiłem całą paletę Ursa Platinum lambda chyba 0,032 (to nie jest reklama, to są cechy produktu!),  kupiona na składzie budowlanym.
Pylenie umiarkowane, sprężystośc jak dmuchany materac.  Przycinasz rolkę na wymaganą szerokość, układasz na kierunku, rozcinasz folię, rozwija się  i prawie gotowe.  Deklarowane 15 cm osiaga, układałem dwie warstwy.

----------


## mariusz19

A co sądzicie o wełnie Isover uni-mata 15

----------


## Tomaszs131

Szczerze, nie brałbym jej w ogóle pod uwagę. Swego czasu kupiłem super matę i nie za bardzo byłem z niej zadowolony. Może lepiej pomyśl o innym produkcie np. Ursie.

----------


## Robinson74

> nie za bardzo byłem z niej zadowolony.


A w czym był problem?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Gęstości. Ursa wydaje się być bardziej zbita.

----------


## tkaczor123

Ja dałem też Ursę DF 32 i 35, wcześniej miałem innej firmy i tak jak pisze Tomaszs131 wydawała się bardziej zbita. Dawałem 15+10+15, docinałem 1-2 cm więcej niż rozstaw krokwi. Nie pyli się tak jak 10 lat temu, grunt to dobrze ułożyć aby zminimalizować mostki termiczne.

----------


## manwithnoname

Ja zakupiłem ostatecznie Urse Gold i jestem bardzo zadowolony jeśli chodzi o jakość. Wziąłem dla porównania jedną rolkę Super Maty i faktycznie Ursa jest jakby bardziej ubita przy tym tak samo sprężysta jak Isover.

----------


## sic12345

Ja kupiłem dla siebie wełnę Ursa Home 39 w popularnym markecie. To to samo co Ursa Silver lub też oznaczenie kodowe dla obu DF39.
Nie mam dużego porównania, ale ładnie się rozpręża, nie sypie się - ogólnie jestem zadowolony.

Z dostawą wyszła 10,50 brutto za metr kwadratowy grubości 15cm.

----------


## Tomek W

A nie lepiej kupić produkt z deklarowanym parametrem WL(P) lub/i WS.
To są parametry nasiąkliwości wodą. Ich brak może oznaczać, że ta wełna nie jest hydrofobizowana ...

----------


## sagemini

Panowie a co myślicie o Rockwool Toprock Super 036 dostępnej chociażby w Castoramie "od ręki"?. Zaczynam brać ją pod uwagę bo mam ją na miejscu i bez czekania co niestety jak widzę nie jest tak oczywiste w przypadku innych producentów jak Knauf, Ursa, itp. Nie mogę sobie pozwolić żeby czekać na wełnę tygodniami. Jedyna rzecz która martwi mnie w przypadku Rockwoola to jakość czy też problemy z jej powtarzalnością no i fakt że rolki są w Castoramie trzymane pod chmurą.

----------


## Tomek W

A to nie jest przypadkiem TOPROLL SUPER ? www.rockwool.pl/produkty/toproll-super/

----------


## romfit

:bash:  :bash:

----------


## marzran

:wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## pracusele

Stoję przed podobnym dylematem i czy kupować Isover SuperMata 0,33 czy Knauf Unifit 0,33. Kupiłem rolke tej i tej  i zachowują się niemal identycznie - może lekko  lepiej wydaje mi się że wypada Knauf. Do tego Knauf wychodzi w lepszej cenie ale nie ceną sie sugeruje. Odnoszę wrażenie czy wezmę tą czy tą czy chocby Ursa Amber  efekt będzie ten sam.
Wiec chyba kierować się tańszym kosztem zakupu?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mam tą pierwszą wełnę i powiem szczerze, że się mocno jej jakością rozczarowałem. Spróbuj jeszcze Urse, jest gęstsza, bardziej zbita od SuperMaty. Mój fachowiec od poddaszy mówił, że Ursa jest jedną z lepszych na rynku.

----------


## pracusele

Zatem jeszcze ją przetestuje, ale widzę że jednak nie zdawało mi się ze isover wypada ciut gorzej przynajmniej z Knaufem.

Znajomy jeszcze  namawia mnie na pianę otwartokomórkową  i już nie wiem co robić. Koszt ten sam co przy dobrej wełnie, ponoć do piany nie wchodzą kuny i to mnie trochę przekonuje. Jednak piany podobno maja przenikalność ok 0,37 wiec gorzej od wełny która zamierzałem kupić wiec jak 20-22 cm piany będzie lepiej izolować niż 30 cm wełny 0,33? Chyba że czegoś nie rozumiem.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Niezaprzeczalną przewagą piany nad wełną jest jej szczelność izolacji w przegrodzie. Jeśli myślisz dobrze zaizolować dach to 22 cm piany nie wystarczy. U mnie właśnie tyle jest i cieszę się, że oprócz piany dołożyłem wełnę.
P..S.
Wracając do wełny to na Twoim miejscy wybrałbym inna niż I......a.

----------


## Greg_81

Chciałbym się doinformowac na temat izolacji poddasza użytkowego wełną.
Dach dwuspadowy, kąt 50 stopni, więc stromo, bez deskowania tylko łaty i folia gruba niż standardowa 
Jaką wełnę zastosować, aby uzyskać przenikalność min 015 oczywiście w dwóch warstwach ???
Wcześniej była chwalona ursa, jakiś konkretny model z jakimi parametrami???

----------


## Greg_81

> Chciałbym się doinformowac na temat izolacji poddasza użytkowego wełną.
> Dach dwuspadowy, kąt 50 stopni, więc stromo, bez deskowania tylko łaty i folia gruba niż standardowa 
> Jaką wełnę zastosować, aby uzyskać przenikalność min 015 oczywiście w dwóch warstwach ???


Wcześniej była chwalona ursa, jakiś konkretny model z jakimi parametrami???

----------


## hook01

Ja ocieplałem strop poddasza ursa 032 a teraz dach isover 040. Powiem tylko tyle że ursa przy isoverze to jak Bentley przy Fiacie. Fakt, że ursa była bardzo droga a isover bardzo tania więc można powiedzieć jaka jakość taka cena. Niemniej jak kogoś stać to polecam ursę o ile można tak powiedzieć o wełnie "aż miło dotknąć"

----------


## Greg_81

> Ja ocieplałem strop poddasza ursa 032 a teraz dach isover 040. Powiem tylko tyle że ursa przy isoverze to jak Bentley przy Fiacie. Fakt, że ursa była bardzo droga a isover bardzo tania więc można powiedzieć jaka jakość taka cena. Niemniej jak kogoś stać to polecam ursę o ile można tak powiedzieć o wełnie "aż miło dotknąć"


W jakiej cenie kupowałeś 0,32 ?

----------


## Robinson74

> Ja ocieplałem strop poddasza ursa 032 a teraz dach isover 040. Powiem tylko tyle że ursa przy isoverze to jak Bentley przy Fiacie.


Czy Ursa też robi "w zestawie" folię paroizolacyjną i taśmy do jej mocowania na zakładach i do przegród?

----------


## tkaczor123

> W jakiej cenie kupowałeś 0,32 ?


Ja za 10cm Ursę df32 płaciłem 15zł/m2 w tamtym roku. Teraz to pewnie cena z 10-20% większa.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Ja ocieplałem strop poddasza ursa 032 a teraz dach isover 040. Powiem tylko tyle że ursa przy isoverze to jak Bentley przy Fiacie. Fakt, że ursa była bardzo droga a isover bardzo tania więc można powiedzieć jaka jakość taka cena. Niemniej jak kogoś stać to polecam ursę o ile można tak powiedzieć o wełnie "aż miło dotknąć"


Hmmm..15cm szklanej
Ursa Platinum 032 -27zł/m2
Isover Super Mata 032 - 28zł/m2  

Czyli idąc tokiem myślenia cenowego to w tym wypadku Isover jest Bentleyem ? To "dotykanie" to też niezbyt miarodajne porównanie w temacie izolacji...chyba że ktoś będzie na owej wełnie spał  :big grin: 
Gdzieś w necie widziałem filmik i tam ktoś położył kilka rodzajów waty na grzejniku i miernikiem temperatury mierzył ją na wacie. To bardziej miarodajne niż porównania cenowe i dotykowe  :wink:

----------


## OTTO123

Mam pytanko, 15 lat temu w starym domu na poddaszu dałem 10 cm Isover, teraz chcę docieplić poddasze i mam zamiar dać dwie warstwy tej wełny, fajna cena ale czy to dobry wybór pomimo  λD= 0,035 W/mK ?

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/welna-knau...8-IDvSMos.html

----------


## Bertha

> Wcześniej była chwalona ursa, jakiś konkretny model z jakimi parametrami???


Chwaliłem:  Ursa Platinum   0,032  (nazwa wyrobu: DF32)  grubośc 15cm, szer. 1,250  , długość 2,700.  To jest opis cech zastosowanego wyrobu a nie reklama. Kupiona na składzie budowlanym. Nie w markecie !
Wyrobiłem paletę jesienia 2017 w najtańszych rękawiczkach z C......y, okulary jak zaparowały to poszły precz i żyję. Problemów z oczami nie miałem. 
Ocieplałem strop nad parterem   ( obok poddasza mieszkalnego ), ułożyłem dwie warstwy czyli 30cm.
Efekt zgodny z oczekiwanami.

----------


## krzych01

Odświeżam temat, stoję przed podobnym wyborem.
Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie z wełną :  :spam: 
Cena jest atrakcyjna, parametry na papierze nawet ok.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Rozważyłbym jednak zastosowanie piany, jeżeli masz skomplikowane kształty na na poddaszu. Przycinanie wstawianie to jest kupa roboty, a tak wchodzi gość z agregatem i tworzy ciągła warstwę termoizolacji, bez niedoróbek. Jeżeli kształt dachu jest w miarę prosty to lepiej wełną. Jeżeli chodzi o parametry wełny to nie przejmowałbym się lambdą.To jest parametr badany w bardzo sprecyzowanych warunkach laboratoryjnych i wcale taki nie musi być na dachu. Ważniejsza jest ciągłość izolacji i ochrona jej przed wilgocią ( np: wentylacja). Co do stabilności wymiarowej to pewnie ważne ale za mało wiem aby się wypowiadać.

----------


## KaroMagi

Do wykonania izolacji z pianki pur potrzebny jest specjalny agregat i doświadczona w tym ekipa, natomiast z wełną będzie prościej. Ja bym się zdecydował na wełnę szklaną w postaci maty na rolce. Swój dom ocieplałem wełną  :spam:  - jest bardzo lekka i ma dość wysoką izolacyjność cieplną. Dobrze się z nią pracuje zwłaszcza na poddaszu, dzięki temu że jest bardzo elastyczna i można z nią wejść w praktycznie każdy kąt.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kolego wełnę, która starałeś się zareklamować mam założoną na poddaszu. Muszę Ci powiedzieć, że nie poleciłbym jej nikomu.
Ma tragiczna gęstość, pyli strasznie. Jej dwie warstwy nie potrafią powstrzymać małych przedmuchów z dołu. Całe szczęście, że oprócz wełny zainwestowałem w pianę OK.
Nigdy więcej produktu na I....

----------


## Tomek W

JA bym proponował wełnę Toprock Super . Większa gestość , dobra sprężystość. dodatkowo wełna ta jest hydrofobizowana dzięki czemu nie chłonie wilgoci z powietrza

----------


## Robinson74

Czyli wełna TOPROCK SUPER jest idealna nad poddasze użytkowe? Mam mieć 18cm między krokwiami i 12cm pod krokwiami (lub jętkami).

----------


## Tomek W

> Czyli wełna TOPROCK SUPER jest idealna nad poddasze użytkowe? Mam mieć 18cm między krokwiami i 12cm pod krokwiami (lub jętkami).


no to 30cm izolacji Toprock Super zapewni Ci parametr U przegrody na poziomie ok 0,13 W/m^2*K. Uzyskasz więc parametry lepsze niż będą wymagały tego Warunki Techniczne na rok 2021.

----------


## jawrob

Witam!
Mam na stropie poddasza użytkowego 15+5 URSA - wietrzne dni przewiewa mi pomieszczenia - chciałbym dosypać celulozy na to. Czy można dosypać i te dwie warstwy wełny nie "scisną" się pod ciężarem celulozy i straca swoje właściwości? Czy przewiewanie to efekt wełny w skosach bardziej czy na stropie?

----------


## sokoleokoo2

Chciałem się podzielić swoją opinią mam 200 m dachu. Rzeźbie sam więc trochę tego już porobiłem. Wszyscy na forach polecają skalną rockwolla tylko nikt nie napisze że ciężko się nią robi, często są dziury i rozpręża się po 2 dniach i rolka rolce nie równa. Najlepiej wyszła mi URSA I ISOVER ROBIŁEM na przemian co było w promocji po marketach od 33 do 45 i nikt mi nie powie bo każda rolka była inna. Kiedyś kupiłem najdroższą bo do łazienki 3 rolki ursy 1 rolka extra ale 2 to gorsze od słomy, rozwarstwiały się i pyliły.
Ale najgorsza co trafilem to eurowool ludzie pyli tak że gogle i maska nie pomoże lekka jak piórko, rozwarstwia się w rękach kupiłem palete zwrotu nie dało się zrobić połasiłem się bo tańsza była 10 pln.

Każda się rozprężała do wymiaru nawet najtańsza 45, wagowo rolki były zawsze podobne ale po otwarciu to raczej na 3 rolki fajne a 5 bardzo kiepskich. Zawsze były suche i teraz bomba popularny knauf z makretu to nie to samo co w hurtowni inne oznaczenie inny produkt cena podobna i chyba najlepiej to po prostu mieszać co się trafi każej po trochu. 

Aha ja mam duży rozstaw między krokwiami może tylko kilka rolek było tak sztywnych  zeby się utrzymać bez sznurkowania ale raczej to bajki są

----------


## gawel

> Chciałem się podzielić swoją opinią mam 200 m dachu. Rzeźbie sam więc trochę tego już porobiłem. Wszyscy na forach polecają skalną rockwolla tylko nikt nie napisze że ciężko się nią robi, często są dziury i rozpręża się po 2 dniach i rolka rolce nie równa. Najlepiej wyszła mi URSA I ISOVER ROBIŁEM na przemian co było w promocji po marketach od 33 do 45 i nikt mi nie powie bo każda rolka była inna. Kiedyś kupiłem najdroższą bo do łazienki 3 rolki ursy 1 rolka extra ale 2 to gorsze od słomy, rozwarstwiały się i pyliły.
> Ale najgorsza co trafilem to eurowool ludzie pyli tak że gogle i maska nie pomoże lekka jak piórko, rozwarstwia się w rękach kupiłem palete zwrotu nie dało się zrobić połasiłem się bo tańsza była 10 pln.
> 
> Każda się rozprężała do wymiaru nawet najtańsza 45, wagowo rolki były zawsze podobne ale po otwarciu to raczej na 3 rolki fajne a 5 bardzo kiepskich. Zawsze były suche i teraz bomba popularny knauf z makretu to nie to samo co w hurtowni inne oznaczenie inny produkt cena podobna i chyba najlepiej to po prostu mieszać co się trafi każej po trochu. 
> 
> Aha ja mam duży rozstaw między krokwiami może tylko kilka rolek było tak sztywnych  zeby się utrzymać bez sznurkowania ale raczej to bajki są


Ja mam od 20 lat rocwol skalną ale bez żadnych rolek w kawałkach jest bardzo ok

----------


## Tomek W

JA równiez proponowałbym Rockwool najlepiej klase Premium. JAk widac kolega powyżej potwierdził dobrą jakość ich produktów

----------


## KUBEK1978

U mnie na ukończeniu ocieplenie URSA Gold 35. Wełna pyli i tutaj nie ma to tamto. Czy ciepło ??? tam gdzie docinana to trochę wieje ale tragedii nie ma. Uważam że minimum to łącznie 30 cm wełny dokładnie ułożonej.

----------

